# Schooled



## Charizard Morph (May 3, 2009)

Been gone for a while, been writing for a while. Came up with this, tell me what you think. Won't drop this one, already working on a second chapter, it's spose to be a bit funny, a bit dramaish, but it's a school, so there you go. So have fun reading, critque, review, say how much you loved or hated it. You could ask me what i was thinking, but if you know me you know that the answer is that i wasn't.
**********************************************************
Schooled

Welcome to the all Pokemon school, where trainers leave their beloved friends and partners while they study at Earls boarding school for the young and “talented” in Pokemon training. 

Welcome to the Forendeit Academy for Pokemon, where it’s a battle in the classrooms every day and a fight for survival in the halls. Where the real world doesn’t apply, and trouble hides in every corner.
______________________________________________________________

~ CHAPTER ONE ~ 

Rules, No EXCEPTIONS unless stated directly by the headmaster in writing.

1. No loitering on the grounds during class periods. All outside classes must be accompanied by a professor. Lunch period is restricted to the café and thirty yards around. 

Punishment if this rule is broken: two days of detention with the math Professor.

2. No battling between classes, in the halls or on the grounds. Battles are restricted to classes and after school recreation only. 

Punishment if this rule is broken: Suspended for one day with the professor of theology, and a thousand word paper on your own abilities.

3. No using moves to manipulate Professors and Students, all psychic types and those with psychic moves are given a bracelet that suppresses abilities, this must be worn by them at all times when doing normal studies.

Punishment if this rule is broken: Two days of suspension and a week of being fallowed around by the groundskeeper. 

4. Harassment of other students for their Type, Species, Abilities, Weight, Height, Gender, Appearance, Trainer, Trainers Race, or Trainers Gender is forbidden. 

Punishment if rule is broken: Two day suspension and a 1500 word paper. The subject of the paper is to be decided upon receiving punishment.
If the harassment continues: Call to trainer, three day suspension and a week of detention. 

5. All students attending day classes must return to their dorms by 7:00p.m. for their own safety. All students attending night classes must return to their dorms by 5:00a.m. for their own safety.
Punishment if you are found alive: A month of group counseling with the school counselor and excused from all classes until mentally stable.

6. No eating or killing other students.
Punishment if this rule is broken: Full expulsion from all Pokemon Schools.

7. Leaving school grounds on any occasion except for field trips and emergencies is forbidden. 
Punishment if this rule is broken: one week of detention with the math Professor. 

	I sighed and looked up from the letters that were chiseled in to the bricks that were just under the large iron gate, behind it I could see large buildings and several large trees that were blocking them. My trainer and I had been standing for about five minutes, and I had taken the time to read the rules that had strangely been placed right outside the schools doors. I was wondering how a Pokemon that didn’t have hands or couldn’t read was going to write a paper. And how we were supposed to write papers in the first place because most of the ruins Pokemon use are hard to reproduce on paper, when suddenly the gate flung open. 

“Look Kira, one of the professors has finally gotten here! I bet that that’s one of their Pokemon.” I looked up at the excited boy who was my trainer, and whined at him. Something about this school was beginning to seem strange, and I should know, I’m an Absol, although still a child by my species standards. And quite possibly the least capable of sensing anything less disastrous than a tornado properly. Some of us are born able to sense disasters miles around, the rest of us usually get ourselves killed doing something stupid learning how to use it. 

“Relax! You’re going to have more fun than me, that’s for sure. I wonder  where the professor is, she was supposed to meet us here.” He looked around, then turned back to the Gardevoir that was rolling her eyes at him. 

“Do you know where your trainer is? We need to get into the school.” I just sighed shook my head. This ten year old who had captured me by chance, and was my best friend, was still undeniably stupid. Maybe it was a good thing his parents signed him up for that expensive place and decided to pay for my enrollment here. I might actually learn something besides new moves, that I still couldn’t control properly.

After the Pokemon rolled her eyes again a feminine voice filled my head, and his, but I was pretty sure that we weren’t hearing the same thing. “Poor kid, he’s thicker than a bucket of mud isn’t he? That’s only to be expected of someone who decides to enroll a Pokemon that senses disasters here, though. My guess is that you’ll last three weeks and get yourself killed doing something stupid. Happens to the Rilou all the time when they go into aura training, they always have to go and save someone from someone else and they get themselves killed. My name is Professor Rhinata, by the way, I teach ability control, but you’ll probably be working with the dark and poison types Professor for that. Are you here for day or night classes?”

I was mortified, she had to be joking, there was no way that they would just spout all of that off without some kind of insurance that they cold get me inside… I looked up to my trainer who had the stupidest look of shock on his face, and I hoped that he had heard the same thing I had. My hopes were dashed as he held out a hand to shake hers and told her that I was enrolled for the daytime classes because I was used to sleeping nights. I had thought that rule number five was a joke, now I wasn’t so sure.

“You can’t let me go there! Something has been going on in that place, Allan!” I yell at him, he just smiles down at me, stupidly ignorant and overly trusting. You would think that since we can easily understand their language they would be able to understand ours. I look out nervously at the grounds, there are a few Pokemon running around and one of them has set a fire. I turn my eyes back up to the psychic type in front of me, she has a fake smile on her face as my trainer is speaking to her. I know that I need to be careful, this Pokemon, although I have the type advantage, is very dangerous.

He suddenly slid his fingers under the black fabric of my collar, something he’d insisted that I have while he was away. I let a thin growl out and sat down, he was not getting me inside those gates. I glared at him, he was a stubborn human, but I was twice as stubborn, and twice as strong. Unfortunately he surprised me and pulled out my Pokéball. He seldom used it, and the shiny surface of the luxury ball hardly had a scratch on it, I had only ever been inside four times, each one an emergency.

“I don’t know what’s gotten into her, she was excited to go this morning.” He said as the red beam engulfed me. A few seconds later I found myself on the other side of a closed gate, the Gardevoir still smiling her honey-sweet fake smile.

I walked over to the gate and decided to use my most pathetic whimper on him, something that he could never resist. I sat down, curled my tail around my front feet, stared up into his eyes, and cocked my head slightly. “Seeooolll?” 

I let the full force of the beg/whimper out on him, staring up with the saddest eyes I could muster, keeping my head cocked at just the right angle so that my scythe couldn’t be seen, and dragging it out. He frowned down at me for a few seconds, and for a few seconds I thought he’d changed his mind. Then he sighed and knelt down, scratching my head, something I hated, but at this point I was ready to do anything to get out of there. “You’ll be fine girl, I promise I’ll come and visit before the semester is up.”   

Great, all hope is lost. I sighed and hoped that the Gardevoir had been messing with me, my fur bristled as she looked down at me. Taking a deep breath I stood up and watched my trainer walk out of sight. “Well, you may as well meet everyone from your dorm, being a daytime dark type you’re probably going to meet a lot of prejudice from the Psychic types. You and fifteen others share a building, all female. The male dorms are off limits of course, although that’s seldom ever stopped anyone. You’re in dorm A, the fifth room, I believe. Come along, since it’s a Saturday you can take more time to get acquainted with your classmates, the entry level students look like an interesting group this year, although two of them aren’t technically new.”

I walked through the grass beside her for a few minutes, until we came up on some other Pokemon chasing each other through the grass. She stopped, and so did they, staring at us for a few seconds. Then she turned and walked away, leaving me standing there. “Hi?”

It was the first thing I could think of to say, of course, there wasn’t much else too say. The Pokemon standing there walked over to me and began to introduce themselves, the four watching me carefully. My speceis is rare, continuously hunted for our skins and out of superstition, it didn’t surprise me that they seemed nervous.

A Charmelion with thin scars on most of his body decided that he would introduce himself first, letting out a low playful growl. “Hiya pretty, I see you met Professor Rhinata, she’s a bit loopy that one, always spouting stories about death. Always gives the new students a fright at the front gate, we think she enjoys it. Meh names Scar, by the way, I’m sure you can see why, but please tell, what’s a fine female like you doing at this boring old place?”

“Oh shut up, if you’d been listening you would know that she’s here because her trainer was enrolled at that insane school that’s the reason most of you end up here.” A male Kirlia, a rare sight, most trainers get them to evolve into Gallade as soon as they evolve from Ralts. This can cause problems though, evolving them immediately, It can prevent growth in maturity, leaving them at the level of what is basically, if they were human, a teenager. I immaedeatly noticed a thin leather string around his neck, the charm was hidden behind a dark blue scarf though.

“Terribly sorry Ennio, not all of us have super hearing like you, of course. Royalty or no, I’ll meet you in the gym, but you’ll probably chicken out again.” Scar let out another growl.

“Right, you know he hasn’t lost a battle against you in the two months you’ve been here, what makes you think you’ll win today?” A Snorunt, she had a straightforward attitude, and she smirked as Scar growled at her. She stuck out her tongue. 

“Sapphire, let it go, there’s no point in discouraging him, I need a good battle. And I never chicken out, I just get detentions for correcting Professor Dorbon on his language, I’ve made it my personal mission to get him to use proper grammar by the end of this year.” His eyes glinted, a spark of knowledge and defiance. I had a feeling that he’d been there for a little longer than the rest here, and the mention of royalty had me intrigued. The Snorunt rolled her eyes and huffed a breath of frost. 

“My name is Kira.” I offered to her, watching as the Charmeleon took a swipe at the Kirlia, he quickly dodged it, then twisted upside down and landed a kick in Scars face. Impressive, strong and agile, must run in the family. Suddenly I noticed the bracelet that all of the psychic types are supposed to wear, like the rules said. It was thin and black, there was a slight reddish rim where it touched his skin.

The Snorunt sighed and sat down on my left side, I quickly joined her in taking a seat. I turned to her, and she just shrugged like this kind of behavior was completely normal when someone new showed up.

“Wonderful, again. This is the second time this week, I’m just glad that he’s keeping that stupid bracelet on this time, no sense in getting yourself in trouble and hurt.” I turned quickly to my right, surprised to see a Scyther sitting there, she had much darker coloring than most other Scyther I’d seen, and a thick accent, although she spoke with perfect clarity. 

She turned to look at me. “Hello Kira. You must be the brand new student, don’t worry about those two, they fight all the time, but they’re truly friends, even though they don’t act like it. Ennio is from a royal family in the Johto jungles, he was badly injured when his family was wiped out by a the rivaling family of Scyther there. I, unfortunately, was part of that family, although I seceded before they could force me to fight. The family came from Hoenn about seventy years ago, and our swarm immediately began a rivalry by killing a few of them. Bloody war, bloody past, either way, we’re both here now of our own will, took forever to get in, and we’ve agreed that although it was the Scythers fault, it was a very stupid fight, and it’s left both our families in tatters. Scar, well, we’re not really sure where he came from, but the friendship and rivalry was ignited immeadeatly when they met. He never speaks about his trainer though, and prefers to set those who ask about him on fire.”

“Thanks, I suppose. So, you just decided to spill the basics of your and his family history to me why?” she was leaning back on her scythes, her eyes shut and the shining blades piercing the ground.

“I told you all that because it happened five years ago, this is our second year here, well, it‘s technically our first, and there’s actually a history teacher, and he teaches it. Extremely annoying when he doesn’t have all the facts. Ennio is currently rewriting his misinformation, with all of the facts and sparing none of the gory details. I help for the parts with my family, but I can’t exactly write.” She opened her eyes and watched the Kirlias swift movements, I suddenly realized that he hadn’t been hit once by the attacking Charmeleon. 

“Wow, how does he do that?” I said out loud, watching as he spun out of reach again, then ducking underneath the lizards tail he grabbed it and flipped his opponent over.

“Really, you need to focus less on your attack and more on your speed and accuracy. I know that his grammar is horrid, but Professor Dorbon does know what he’s talking about, even if he doesn’t talk about it very well.” Ennio jumped back as a jet of flames shot from Scars mouth, but he was hit in the shoulder as he spun. 

“Shut up, It’s hard to focus on accuracy with you spinning around like a girl all the time, maybe I should learn to dance like that.” he bared his teeth, then pounced on Ennio, catching his arm and dragging him to the ground they wrestled.

“He does that because he’s fast, he’s the fastest Pokemon around here besides me, he’s the only one who can keep up.” the Scyther watched the movements of the fighting males carefully, smiling slightly as Ennio landed fist in Scars eye.

“Of course he’s the only one who can keep up with you Shuni, you slow down for him.” The Snorunt, Sapphire, laughed as she growled at her.

“I do not.” 

“Yes you do, you always do, I’ve watched you two race when Dorbon has us run for agility, you slow down just enough so that you two always tie.” Saphire stuck her tongue out at her.

“Shut up!” She growled, standing up and yanking her scythes out of the ground.

“Of course, you could never slow down for the royal boy that you just happened to meet up with while your families were busy killing each other!” Saphire stuck her tongue out again and laughed as Shuni stood there, her scythes quivering.

“Your name is Sapphire, right?” I asked the triangle. She looked up at me and nodded, something that took her whole body. 

“Sapphire, if I were you, I would start running. She may not have the type advantage, but she’s faster and sharper. After that little history lesson, I know that she grew up in a jungle, in the wild, and I doubt that you did, you look more like you were bred. Now, city Pokemon may be tough, but growing up wild leaves you with a wild streak that can‘t be tamed, even if they’ve been captured and trained, they’re still very dangerous. Wild Pokemon, we run on our instincts almost completely when hunting, city Pokemon use their brains, and thinking can be a dangerous thing when you’re in trouble.” I watched as the expression on the Snorunts face went from a smirk to openmouthed shock. She quickly closed it and then laughed slightly, looking behind me.

I stood up and turned to look at the two Pokemon who had previously been battling. They were still locked in positions, but staring at me like I’d suddenly appeared out of nowhere. 

Shuni began to laugh. “Please, just because she’s new doesn’t mean that she’s stupid. That has to be the most intelligent thing I’ve heard all week, barring professor Gordons indecipherable mumblings about speed statistics and calculations about the amount of time it takes to dodge attacks before they hit you.”  

Ennio quickly walked over, ignoring Scars complaints about him never finishing a battle. “Sorry about that, I don’t believe that I properly introduced myself. Extremely rude of me since you are brand new here. My name is Ennio, I’m sure you heard. Could you please restate your name?”

“Of course. My name is Kira, I’m from Hoenn.” I said, watching as Scar growled and gave up on his attempts to taunt Ennio into coming back and continuing the battle.

“I’m sure that Shuni filled you in on our wonderful history, we’ve been here for two years, this is our first properly enrolled though. We snuck onto the grounds and began attending classes last year, pretending to be normal students. At the end of the last semester last year they finally figured out that there were two extra students hanging around.” Ennio said, waving at the grounds. 

“Yeah, you two were hiding in the ghost type dorm, it took forever for them to find you, especially since the ghost types never bother to go through any doors, they just float into their rooms…” Sapphire turned and pointed to a shabby looking building, but if you looked closely you could tell that it was well built. It sat across the yard, the furthest building from the actual school. It looked extremely out of place standing among the bright green grass, and someone had planted a rose vines nearby that had begun to bloom. 

“Interesting. What are you doing here Sapphire? I haven’t heard your story yet.” I suddenly felt rude for asking, but once words are out of your mouth it’s hard to keep them from reaching others ears.

“You’re guess was right, I’m just a city Pokemon, grew up running around Blackthorn, who was captured a year ago and dropped off here a month ago by my trainer. Her parents sent her to the same place your trainer went, and she decided to enroll me here cause I’m the weakest link on her team.” She seemed resentful as she spouted off this information, frowning and freezing the grass beneath her feet. 

“What about you pretty lady? Anything interesting?” Scar asked, a cocky smile forming on his face.

“Call me ‘pretty lady’ again and I’ll have been the first Pokemon to be expelled from a first class Pokemon school on the first day. Other than that, pretty much nothing. I fell asleep one day, was stumbled upon by some kid in jeans, and the next thing I knew I was fighting a Seviper.” Sapphire and Scar nodded, Ennio and Shuni shook their heads.

“Why do you let the humans just pick you up like that? Why don’t you just run away?” Shuni asked, her confusion matching Ennios. 

“Sometimes it isn’t a choice. Many of us who have been captured can’t escape, there are Pokéballs that are strong enough to hold even the strongest of us. Most of us enjoy it, there are some of us who will do anything for our trainers once we trust them.” Scar flexed his claws, we all heard a story behind his words, but he wasn’t willing to share, and none of us asked. 

“Come on, lets find out where your room is!” Shuni hooked one of her scythes around mine and began dragging me off at a run towards a cluster of buildings on the west side of the campus. 

I let out a huff as something landed on my back. “Mind if I hitch a ride? I’m not exactly fast with there short little legs, I’d have to run too keep up with you walking.”

“I’m not a taxi!” I was annoyed, but I let it go, no point in making her run, she would take forever to catch up. 

“What’s a taxi?” asked Shuni, laughing. She released my scythe, so that we could both run easier. I could tell that she was holding back so that I could keep up.

“Humans ride in them, they get inside and it takes them places. I don’t really get it, but it’s a useful phrase when you attract annoying Snorunts!” I laughed, all ominous feelings had receded. I watched as Ennio appeared on my other side.

“Mind if I join you? I promise to be a gentleman, and I’ll do anything to irritate Scar, who won‘t be happy when he figures out we all left him in the dust.” He grinned, as he cocked his head, listening for something.

“What did you do this time!? Seriously, you’re going to get yourself hurt one of these days, you know he can learn dark attacks!” Sapphire yelled at him from my back.

“Oh relax Phire! He’ll catch up with us in a few sec-” he was promptly tackled by something red-orange.

I skidded to a stop and watched as Ennio wriggled out of Scars grip, then darted off towards the ladies dorms, laughing all the way. He used double team, making two more copies of himself. “A little confusion never hurt anyone!!”

I turned to Scar, he sighed and shook his head. “I’ll just get him when we get there, the cheater.” he turned and looked at me, then went on. “He isn’t supposed to be able to use psychic attacks, I’m sure you read outside the gates, but professor Rhinata has been teaching them all how to work around the bracelet.”

“Yes, and it’s a good thing when they’re being attacked by fighting types who can learn dark type moves. Our first year here was a nightmare, especially when one of them found out that we weren’t really supposed to be here.” That’s why he’s bothering to take that martial arts class this year, hand to hand combat isn’t something that his kind is very good at, I’m sure that you know.

I nodded. We had begun walking, going past the first dorm, labeled simply as DORM C. “I wouldn’t have thought that they would offer that kind of class to psychic types.”

“It took him forever to convince them to let him in, he had to argue the point for hours, and get support from the teacher. They don’t like it when someone wants to try something different, of course, in a few months they won’t even care anymore. Since Gallade are part fighting type.”  She said. We had stopped in front of one of the buildings.

“So, which dorm are you in? A, B, or C?” Said Sapphire from my back. He gave an anxious little hop.

“Stop jumping on me, I think they said A, Room five. There’s only supposed to be fifteen others in the building.” I was growing irritated with my hitchhiker, so I rolled over quickly and began running off towards the other building.

“HEY!” She began running after me, I laughed, it wasn’t really that far. 

“You didn’t expect me to carry you all the way did you? Besides, if you don’t ever run anywhere you won’t ever get any faster!” I laughed again, whipping my tail back and forth.  

“I bet I can beat you upstairs, that’s where dorm five is!” Yelled Shuni, and she pushed the door open. 

I rushed past her, and she immediately caught up. “Like I’m going to beat you, unless you can’t climb stairs!” I yelled.

“What is with them all having to run all the time?” I heard Scar half shout from the doorway.

“Yes, but I know where the room is!” she sped ahead of me, then stopped at the bottom of the stairs. “You’d better hurry up!”

I was standing a few feet back, looking around. We were in an open hardwood area after running down the hall. To my right was some sort of mutual living space, the floor had a dark blue carpet, and there were cushions and other places to sit around a fireplace built in red brick. The ceiling and walls were the same color as the floor, except it looked like one of the students had painted the ceiling with stars. There was a low round table with a square of white cushions around it. Through the window letting in bright light I could see a small tree who’s tiny leaves were just changing to reds and purples. To my left there was a doorway, I could see tiled floor, and there were counters along the wall I could see. Suddenly someone jumped into view and came running at me. 

“Hey! You’re the new student! Right, you just came  today? Good thing we’re only two weeks into the semester! Do you want some tea? Or how about something to eat, I bet you’re hungry, after coming all the way from Hoenn, that’s right, right, Hoenn?” I stared openmouthed and at a loss for words at the Electabuzz, she frowned after a second. “It’s not Hoenn, is it?”

“What? No, Hoenn is fine, wait, no, okay, Hoenn is right, but I haven’t been there for a few months now.” I sighed, I cold practically feel the sweat drop forming. 

“Good, I was worried! Now do you want anything to eat? Or how about something to drink? Were you racing Shuni? She’s fast, you shouldn’t bother, you’ll never win, I’ve tried. She always slows down for that Kirlia though, he went by a little while ago, going to the upper dorms. Shuni lives up there, that Kirlia is always showing up here, asking for her help, although I doubt that they ever get any-” She was cut of by an evil glare from the stairs. 

“I do not slow down for him! And if you ever bothered to go to any classes but gym, literature, and foods you would know that he’s helping professor Quaret get his facts straight on that ridiculous feud mine and his family had for seventy years!” She practically screamed, it seemed that, between Sapphire and this new Electabuzz, her patience had worn thin. I slowly began inching up the stairs past her as the electric Pokemon began talking again.

I walked down the hall, wondering why Shuni hadn’t realized that I was beating her yet, although I think she had forgotten about our race, because a few seconds later I heard a muffled yell and a crash from downstairs. I almost fell over as Scar ran past at full speed and crashed into a room, yelling something. “This can’t be good.” I said, listening as another crash sounded from what must have been the kitchen..

A few seconds later Ennio came darting out of the room. “Oh dear lord not again!” I heard him yell as he ran past. 

I stared in confusion as Scar walked out of the room. “Jazz, has what we call an ‘unfortunate talent’, for irritating the crap out of Shuni no matter what she does. She can’t even control it, spews off whatever pops into her head at the moment it does. And by the point that she can rein it in Shuni is usually trying to chop her up into tiny pieces, and Ennio and Sapphire have to save her butt. This is Jazz’s second year, and she always skipps everything except the classes she likes. There isn’t much anyone can do about it though, it’s not exactly like they can kick her out, she’s one of the LBs.”

“What’s an LB?” I asked as I heard someone climbing the stairs.

“An LB is a Left Behind. Jazz was dropped off here by her trainer, and she hasn’t come back yet, no visits, no contact at all. She had to stay over the summer, because no one came and picked her up. Most of the staff and students say that she  was forgotten about, because she isn’t really that strong. I have a feeling that it’s something worse, and they would rather just say she was forgotten than what they really think.” Ennio appeared at the top of the stairs, holding the top of Shunis scythe. 

“So, which room is yours again?” Asked Shuni, sighing. I looked at her, she had a bruise on her side and there was some blood on one scythe. She saw where I was staring. She laughed. “Just ketchup, I’ve never actually hit her, yet.” 

That ‘yet’ sounded ominous to me, but I ignored it. “My room is number five, that’s what professor Rhinata said.”

Shuni laughed, then hooked her scythe around mine again, she walked up to Scar. “Mind? Appearently they decided to give me a roomate, good thing she wasn’t stuck with Schevo in Dorm B, though, that would have been a nightmare.”

She dragged me into the room, it had beige walls, that were plain, there was a low table sitting in the center of the room. The window was open to the campus, I could see the grass and trees that stretched out in front of the three buildings that made up the actual school. I turned to look at the rest of the room, it was very plain. There were two mats on the floor, and two piles of folded blankets on the floor next to them, on the small wooden table there was a single red rose in a crystal vase. The carpet was tough berber and on the side that I guessed was Shunis there was a  small wooden box by the wall. 

“It’s very simple, of course, they don’t approve of much decoration, the stars on the celing downstairs were painted on by the Smeargle who lives in room eight.” Said Shuni, gesturing with a scythe. 

“I don’t mind so much, you have no idea how annoying a room stuffed with cushions and paint can be, I’m actually glad I get to share with someone. Back at the house my trainer lives in, my room was insane, actually having a room to myself was too much. Or not enough really, it was so stuffed with crap that I couldn’t ever get any sleep I usually ended up sleeping outside most nights. They could never figure out that I just opened my window, jumped down to the first floor roof, then jumped down to the ground.” I smiled as the Sapphire and Scar came inside.

Sapphire had a look on her face that suggested she wasn’t happy, and quickly made evident what her problem was. “I. Absolutely HATE. With a passion. Stairs. Can’t you just tie a bucket to a rope and pull me up or something?”

“Sure, then when we all get in trouble because one of the Professors wants to know what the hell we’re doing and why two males are in the girls dorm we can tell them that Phire couldn’t be bothered to climb any more stairs. That would go over great!” Sarcasm from Scar, he rolled his eyes. I watched as something resembling steam came off of Sapphire, and quickly realized that it was frost. 

“Speak of the devil, where can we hide, I figured that she would come and check in on you for your first day, but I thought that we would have a couple hours, we have three minuites, if she keeps walking.” Ennio was crouched beneath the window.

“Oh dear lord, we’re screwed! Okay, okay, where can we hide? There’s nowhere in this stupid place!” Scar immediately began freaking out. He ran around the room in a circle, which was extremely funny.

“Get downstairs and hide in the stupid cupboard! No, wait, under the sink, we don’t keep anything there! Hurry up!” Shuni ran downstairs, fallowed by Ennio and Scar.

About fifty seconds later she was back. “Okay, they’re safely under the sink, I think. If they would have been caught here we all would have been suspended, that’s what happened the last time. We couldn’t let that happen to you, not in your first week!”

“What about Scars tail?” I stated weakly, watching as Professor Rhinata pushed open the door. 

I turned around to see both Sapphire and Shuni staring at me with horrified looks on their faces. Shuni swallowed hard. “It can’t be helped now, we’ll just have to wait and see.”

“Hello, I trust that you’re getting adjusted?” The Professors voice sounded as she stood in the doorway, no more than thirty seconds later. 

“I’m fine, the dorms are really nice. I met my roommate, Shuni.” I nodded in her direction, hoping that Professor Rhinata would leave before Scar accidentally set the building on fire. 

“Yes, I see. You also met Sapphire I see. Where’s the rest of your group? Shuni?” She tapped her foot. Uh-oh.

“The males are in their dorm, of course. When we came over here to find Kira’s room they left to.. Um.. get something to eat!” Shuni is a terrible liar.

“Oh dear lord, just tell me where they are before something else gets broken and we have to fix this building again.” As she finished her sentence I heard another crash from downstairs and a sentence that consisted almost entirely of curse words. 

All four of hurried downstairs, Shuni trying to untangle the two Pokemon who had tumbled out of the cabinet and knocked over a jar of dried berries. This was actually entertaining to watch because she kept yelling instructions at them, that would just get them in even more of a mess. Professor Rhinata appeared at the entryway. “This is the sixth time this year! What is it going to take to get you four to fallow the rules!”

Ennio managed to get out from under Scar. “Shock collars, barbed wire, a moat, and a good roll of duct tape.” He Shot past the Professor, and out the door.

“If only.” She growled dryly, glaring at Scar.

“Well, I didn’t set anything on fire this time! You may have to paint the inside of the cabinet though…” he walked out the door.

“I trust that you’ll tell them that they have detentions on Monday? Along with you two? I believe, that since she had no control over the situation, Kira does not have a detention, this time. You may as well tell them as soon as I leave, they‘ll probably be back by then.” She teleported out of the room with a sigh. 

“Well, it could have been worse, especially since Ennio actually replied to her question.” Sighed Shuni.

“I think that she just finally figured out that there’s nothing she can do. I mean, when there’s really nothing preventing other gender students from entering each others dorms, there isn’t much you can do. Especially when they’re not actually doing anything.” Sapphire frowned slightly.

“Shouldn’t we clean this up or something?” I said, pointing at the glass and fruit all over the floor with a paw.

“How do you propose we do that? Get Phire a tiny broom and mini dustpan? None of us are exactly equipped for doing anything with broken glass but making a bigger mess.” Shuni said sarcastically, waving a scythe at the mess.

“Good point.”

“Don’t worry, the professor is probably finding someone to clean it up. Why don’t we go hang out in the commons? Ennio and Scar should be back by now.” Sapphire turned and walked out into the large room with the stars painted on the ceiling.  

Ennio was sitting in front of the table cross legged, twisting around his bracelet, the black surface gleamed in the sunlight shining through the windows. Scar leaned against one wall, glaring at Shuni. “So, who’s bright idea was it to shove us into a cramped  cabinet? Forgot about my tail again I suppose.”

“You probably should have run outside and to the side of the building while she was upstairs.” I stated, a maneuver I had used several times when giving my trainer and his family and extremely hard time. Once it took them so long to find me they actually called the police, who found me in my room.

Ennio turned to me, smiling. “You, my friend, are a genius. We should take over the school.”

“Yeah, and when we get into trouble for trying we’ll blame it all on Kira, she won’t get into any trouble!” Laughed Scar.

“Of course, then we’ll all raid the principals office and tie him up for ransom. When we get the money I’ll teleport you all outside the grounds and we can all get hit by a car while crossing the street when we want to get sodas from Regies.” Ennio smiled. 

“So, your first day here you meet US. Your disaster thing should be going off the charts by now.” Said Sapphire, sitting down on one of the cushions.

“No, actually. I’m not exactly the best at sensing disasters. I’m probably the only Absol alive who has to actually work at it.” I decided not to add the fact that most others who had to actually practice usually ended up accidentally killing themselves. 

The sky darkened, by the time we were done eating, some lights had automatically came on. My first day, quite a day. Through the window in our room, I can see some Pokemon out on the grounds. Scar and Ennio walking out towards the other side of the campus, Sapphire was probably already safely in her room in dorm B. I turned to look at Shuni, she was already asleep. I sighed, and walked over to my mat. It was actually comfortable, more like sleeping on the ground in the tall grasses that are still more of a home to me than anywhere else. The single rose sitting on the table dropped a petal as I looked around the room once more. Then I lay down and let sleep wash over me, thinking of my trainer and new friends.


----------

